# Aircraft rental in AUH or DXB



## MJThompson (Jul 29, 2008)

Can someone fill me in on the aircraft rental market in the UAE? Specifically, I will be in Abu Dhabi, but would be willing to trek to Dubai if there is no way to get hold of an aircraft in AUH. I currently hold a US commercial multi-engine certificate as well as a certified flight instructor. Will it be difficult to transfer my ratings?


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Hi, I am also I private pilot and am curious about this as well. I know there is a small airstrip in Umm al Qaywayn I think south of Dubai (_no it's North - see edit note_) and it has a flying club. Here is the link: Learn to Sky Dive, Tandem, Accelerated Free Fall Course and Flight Training in Umm Al Quwain

I also read once there are cirrus aircraft for rent in Dubai at DXB but I didn't see much general aviation while I was there last month. When I am back I will dig into this deeper and also find out what it takes to transfer to an international certificate. Once you are there if you wanna split some rental costs and flight times let me know. I wouldn't mind working on my instrument while I am there.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Rate per hour for a cessna 172 is 800 dhs or $217 and hour! Ouch!


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Longhorn said:


> Rate per hour for a cessna 172 is 800 dhs or $217 and hour! Ouch!


hi there, we would like to rent (even at the above rates) please would you let me know the contact details of the person that you spoke to

thanks


----------



## 654321 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Flying Experience in Dubai*



Longhorn said:


> Rate per hour for a cessna 172 is 800 dhs or $217 and hour! Ouch!


Hi there,

I want to get my father a xmas present and I was thinking of giving him a voucher to hire a plane to fly. He has been flying planes in Australia for 40 years.
Im wondering can this be done. And does anyone know a good contact to purchase such a voucher.

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

654321 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I want to get my father a xmas present and I was thinking of giving him a voucher to hire a plane to fly. He has been flying planes in Australia for 40 years.
> Im wondering can this be done. And does anyone know a good contact to purchase such a voucher.
> ...


Good morning

Umm al Quain has been closed down for safety violations, the only places I found were Alain flying club and Fujairah aviation club. They will both be able to give you vouchers however your pops will need to do a conversion test before he is able to fly PPL in the UAE. Simple 50 ques multiple choice and then a safety check in the presence of an instructor

have fun!!:clap2:


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anyone want to fly me to Hatta for a Visa Run?


----------



## 654321 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Conversion Test*

Hi
Thanx for your earlier reply. Do you know how I could sort this out.
Which club was the best?
How can I contact them?
Thanx again



DLNW said:


> Good morning
> 
> Umm al Quain has been closed down for safety violations, the only places I found were Alain flying club and Fujairah aviation club. They will both be able to give you vouchers however your pops will need to do a conversion test before he is able to fly PPL in the UAE. Simple 50 ques multiple choice and then a safety check in the presence of an instructor
> 
> have fun!!:clap2:


----------

